# Vita has WAAR - Wide Area Augmented Reality



## chris888222 (Sep 29, 2011)

Sorry if something similar has been posted.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> The augmented reality on the Ps Vita is looking pretty damn impressive. A cool feature is the ability to use multiple AR cards to play out a ton of different interactive augmented scenes.
> 
> QUOTEWhile the 3DS offers enjoyable augmented mini-games using single AR cards, the Vita will support multiple cards simultaneously (Wide-Area Augmented Reality), allowing the device to have a greater understanding of depth and perspective



Well, here's some video footage:
[youtube]9Y2QjDJ6fLw[/youtube]

I'm not exactly a fan of AR. Hopefully Sony doesn't push the AR feature too far though.

Sources:
http://playstationlifestyle.net/2011/09/23...-be-incredible/
http://fuckedupgames.org/2011/09/26/ps-vita-ar/

EDIT: Added the video


----------



## prowler (Sep 29, 2011)

Looks impressive but I'll have to wait and see.

The AR on the 3DS was a disappointment, the camera could barely pick up the cards and if it did, one move and it'll be gone.

inb4 Sony is copying Nintendo


----------



## Range-TE (Sep 29, 2011)

looks awesome, creepy alien is creepy


----------



## Popid (Sep 29, 2011)

heh that looks pretty cool. Especially the bit at the end. It still sort of seems like just the beginning of what could ultimately be possible though - I actually hope they push it a lot!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 29, 2011)

And not a fuck was given.

I'm loving the Vita but Augmented Reality is something I honestly could not give a shit about. I buy my handhelds to play games and maybe some basic other features (web browsing, Facebook, etc), not for these little features. It's neat and everything but it all feels like flare to me.

I'll still buy the crap out of the Vita but I won't be using these features a lot, if at all.

EDIT: Also, AR is hardly something you'll be doing on the go with all these cards and crap. Kinda defeats the purpose of a portable if one of the features is pretty unportable. I mean it's completely fluff but it feels like something they should keep for home consoles. Or better yet, not bother with since it's just useless fluff.


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 29, 2011)

I don't really care about AR as well. It's a nice feature, but just doesn't grab my attention.


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm not completely sure that the 3DS isn't possible of this. Seem more in the programming side then the cards themselves. 

Though I know it wouldn't be as clear.


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 29, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> I'm not completely sure that the 3DS isn't possible of this. Seem more in the programming side then the cards themselves.
> 
> Though I know it wouldn't be as clear.


According to the second source the person who wrote it thinks that the 3DS will be able to pull such a thing off as it can already support simultaneous AR cards.

This was just his guess though.


----------



## boktor666 (Sep 29, 2011)

Sony fanboys, you are getting a gimmick... SO now this is ALSO a gimmicky console with a feature that looks a lot like the 3DS AR function *problem sony?*


----------



## FireGrey (Sep 29, 2011)

Wow this will be fun for a few minutes...


----------



## nintendoom (Sep 29, 2011)

Wow!, looks awesome!
The part with the dog, however, looks Nintendo-ish {Nintendogs}.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 29, 2011)

nintendoom said:
			
		

> Wow!, looks awesome!
> The part with the dog, however, looks Nintendo-ish {Nintendogs}.



Because Nintendo has the market on dog-related video games?

Only use I can see for this though is tabletop games. Even from basic card games to something a bit more complex like Warhammer 40k or Magic, it would actually be really neat. Especially Warhammer, if they released a whole set of AR cards for it and allowed you to generate your own terrain and stuff. I think it'd actually really change the game a bit, allowing you to basically play on any place with a table.


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 29, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> nintendoom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just hope the Vita cams can do a decent job in scanning the cards.

off topic: well guild, sometimes i see your name in the 'recent posts' in the home page to be sometimes normal grey and sometimes yellow. How come? Just curious.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 29, 2011)

chris888222 said:
			
		

> off topic: well guild, sometimes i see your name in the 'recent posts' in the home page to be sometimes normal grey and sometimes yellow. How come? Just curious.



It appears yellow for me all the time. It appeared as regular grey for the longest time but some people said it has been yellow for a long time. I think it's an issue on your end.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 29, 2011)

Of course, you know this means WAAR.

It looks like Sony is taking their earlier work with AR (the AR card and pet games whose names escape me now) and working it into the Vita. It looks like it will be interesting to tinker with, but it'll probably end up being little more than that.


----------



## nintendoom (Sep 29, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> nintendoom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, because It somehow reminded me of Nintendogs' Obstacle Tournament thing. It is REALLY similar, anyway.


----------



## spinal_cord (Sep 29, 2011)

If Nintendo had used symbol cards instead of the cartoon characters, they'd be a million times easier to detect, they can already detect multiple cards, so what's stopping Nintendo from making *good* AR games? They don't care, that's what. The 3DS could do everything in that video (at a lower resolution of course) but it wont because Nintendo couldn't give a crap about using the tech they pushed so hard for everyone to want.
I think Sony will go the same way also. The real AR games that they release will not be anything you see in that video, they will be boring and pointless.


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 29, 2011)

spinal_cord said:
			
		

> If Nintendo had used symbol cards instead of the cartoon characters, they'd be a million times easier to detect, they can already detect multiple cards, so what's stopping Nintendo from making *good* AR games? They don't care, that's what. The 3DS could do everything in that video (at a lower resolution of course) but it wont because Nintendo couldn't give a crap about using the tech they pushed so hard for everyone to want.
> I think Sony will go the same way also. The real AR games that they release will not be anything you see in that video, they will be boring and pointless.


I don't really care about AR but - the videos will normally showcase what's best of the system.


----------



## mameks (Sep 29, 2011)

Saw this a while back.
Pretty cool stuff


----------



## Hop2089 (Sep 29, 2011)

Neat, hopefully Sony can implement it properly and also the cams need to be able to handle the technology.


----------



## chemistryfreak (Sep 29, 2011)

OMG! This looks really awesome! I really like the Alien dissecting part! Why must I wait until next year for this awesome portable gaming console!!! Really tempted to import a Japanese set...Arggh


----------



## Necron (Sep 29, 2011)

I like the idea, but probably won't be much of my interest, aside from the alien autopsy and the race cars (that made me feel like I was 5 again)


----------



## Erdnaxela (Sep 29, 2011)

Looks cool, but it'll be like the 3DS AR, you play with it 10-20 minutes and never touch it again x(


----------



## miruki (Sep 29, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> And not a fuck was given.
> 
> I'm loving the Vita but Augmented Reality is something I honestly could not give a shit about. I buy my handhelds to play games and maybe some basic other features (web browsing, Facebook, etc), not for these little features. It's neat and everything but it all feels like flare to me.
> 
> ...


The way the Vita uses AR shown in the video isn't really something you'd be able to pull off with a console connected to a 37'' TV tho. Imagine someone carrying their TV & console around the flat to see how the AR characters interact with the stuff that's on their kitchen table. :>

It's not really something to take outside, sure, but definitely something to take around your own flat.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 29, 2011)

miruki said:
			
		

> The way the Vita uses AR shown in the video isn't really something you'd be able to pull off with a console connected to a 37'' TV tho. Imagine someone carrying their TV & console around the flat to see how the AR characters interact with the stuff that's on their kitchen table. :>
> 
> It's not really something to take outside, sure, but definitely something to take around your own flat.



I was thinking more so along the lines of the Kinect and WiiU, with their camera functions and all.


----------



## AlanJohn (Sep 29, 2011)

Thats how you do it Nintendo.
The alien part looked awesome.

I want a Vita even more and more.


----------



## miruki (Sep 29, 2011)

You'd still need a TV around which would be quite inconvenient. 

As I see it, there's some interesting things you can do with AR and handhelds, but I don't think it will be awesome from the start, but give it a couple of years and who knows.

I could think up off some quite nice stuff you could pull off with games like Fatal Frame + AR + 3D sound... they need to get away from those AR cards tho, these are surely incenvenient. But like I said, give them a few years and I could imagine some awesome stuff happening with AR in general.


----------



## Ikki (Sep 29, 2011)

That looks pretty cool. I don't like the AR that doesn't recognize objects.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 29, 2011)

miruki said:
			
		

> You'd still need a TV around which would be quite inconvenient.



You know you need that for home consoles, so how is this inconvenient? It's like saying a Xbox 360 controller is inconvenient because you need a Xbox 360 around.

And is having a TV around any more impractical than setting up these stupid cards? AR isn't exactly portable so you may as well keep it to consoles that aren't portable.


----------



## miruki (Sep 29, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> miruki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You don't need an Xbox for a 360 controller, I've got one for my PC. Bad example. ;>

All I'm saying is that you can easily set up some cards on your kitchen table. Or in the bathroom. Or whatever room you want. But not with a TV and a console. First you'd have to set up the console & TV in that room, then the cards and yeaaah... I don't see how that would be convenient for anything shown in the Vita's trailer - of course, if you want to keep it in the room where you have the console / TV, no problem at all. But if you want to try out another environment it involves a lot of hassle. 

I get it, you're not interested in it. Neither am I (yet). But I see some great possibilites there and you surely can't do much with AR when you can only use it right around a TV. A handheld makes it seem like you're looking through a camera that is able to pick up things you cannot see with your bare eyes, while you wouldn't be able to do that with a TV just like that without setting it up accordingly. Like I said, they need to get rid of these cards as those are inconvenient as well.

And like I said, for games like Fatal Frame, where your weapon is a camera and you won't be able to see the enemies without actually looking through it, AR would be perfect. IF cards wouldn't be needed. Imagine running around outside or inside your flat, ghosts jumping at you from everywhere but you can't see them unless you point you handheld's camera at them. I hope stuff like that will be possible in the near future. Not that I'm a fan of horror games.. quite the opposite actually.


----------



## ferofax (Sep 29, 2011)

AR today is pretty limited still. It looks darn great, probably way more than what the 3DS can pull off at the moment (well, until those AR games come out I guess), but they're all still pretty much working on a flat plane, with the camera feed acting as just a wallpaper at best.

I'd be impressed if they start figuring out algorithms for actually scanning dimensions from the camera feed--kinda like pointing to a desk, the software will identify the desk's top and the floor as flat planes and identify the legs as obstacles, enabling AR to move in relation to them (obscured by obstacles, detects walls and stuff).

The 3DS definitely has potential for this though, mainly because of its stereoscopic camera. One only needs to compare the images, and the parts with the greatest disparity identified as "nearer" and the parts that are almost identical identified as "farther". But I digress.

And the AR stuff really needs to do away with being anchored to AR Cards/patterns. Make it a trigger, but not have it tied down to it, let players roam the camera around.


----------



## Veho (Sep 29, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> I was thinking more so along the lines of the Kinect and WiiU, with their camera functions and all.
> It's still a pretty different setup (the Kinect is mounted on your TV and the WiiU tablet has a front facing camera), and the gameplay would be very different.
> 
> 
> ...



Until the day they make Kinect-style scanners small (and energy-efficient) enough to be built into handheld devices, this type of AR will have to rely on cards. Regarding cameras, a single stereoscopic camera isn't enough, you need three cameras to get a full 3D map, and you need a lot of processing power to get accurate results. Kinect "cheats" in that it projects over 9000 glyphs onto the surfaces in the room, and basically tiles the surfaces in IR AR card-equivalents.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Sep 29, 2011)

To me, this looks like the 3DS AR to be honest. I didn't have issues with it at all. In fact, I was amazed by how well it worked. If the Vita can do something similar that's cool, but I won't be playing it for long.


----------



## Issac (Sep 29, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> miruki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The thing with augmented reality is that it is supposed to be just a window you look through, to see things in reality that isn't there. That's why it's optimal for a portable device. It's a lens of truth, where you see the invisible things in the real world. On a home console, you don't (as a person) look at the place you aim your camera at, you just see it on your TV, and the effect is somewhat lost. 

That's my probably failed attempt at explaining my thoughts on AR.


----------



## ferofax (Sep 29, 2011)

Veho said:
			
		

> Until the day they make Kinect-style scanners small (and energy-efficient) enough to be built into handheld devices, this type of AR will have to rely on cards. Regarding cameras, a single stereoscopic camera isn't enough, you need three cameras to get a full 3D map, and you need a lot of processing power to get accurate results. Kinect "cheats" in that it projects over 9000 glyphs onto the surfaces in the room, and basically tiles the surfaces in IR AR card-equivalents.


Well, they can sort of lose the tether actually. Face Raiders is a good example. All it does is use gyro, but the freedom of tilting this way and that way is way better than focusing the camera on a pattern somewhere. It doesn't even need a trigger, like an AR card, it just uses your face as a texture sample and slaps it onto their model.

But yes, I guess that's just pretty much axis movement with no real spatial data so to speak, none that they can use to help "locate" you within the confines of a room, for example. But maybe they can "cheat" the pedometer there, if it's sensitive enough to identify a "step" even while tilting. But that sort of invites accidents, stepping around and twisting this way and that while focused on a tiny screen.


----------



## Veho (Sep 29, 2011)

What was that bit with the orange, in that tank game? Seems like you can select an object and let the console know it's a 3D obstacle (and not just a smudge on the table). A tank drove behind the orange, and a projectile bounced off of it.


----------



## 2Game4Ever (Sep 29, 2011)

Pretty damn awesome!


----------



## bowser (Sep 29, 2011)

Whoa that was friggin' epic!


----------



## miruki (Sep 29, 2011)

Veho said:
			
		

> It's not "portable" in the sense that you can play AR games while walking,[...]


I'd say handhelds aren't portable in that way either. Or just not meant to be used while walking. Imo that has never been the idea with handhelds. It's rather a "take with you and play anywhere you want" thing. I often find myself taking the DS with me when going to the bathroom, but would I continue playing on my way there, I'd probably be knocking down any furniture on the way and get a few bruises. XD Not to mention playing handhelds while walking outside with traffic around... ;>

Thank you, Veho, for going further into the point I was trying to make.


----------



## ManFranceGermany (Sep 29, 2011)

This is really impressive!
But didn't I see for Kid Icarus an AR Mode with more than two cards...something like an AR Battlemode?


----------



## ManFranceGermany (Sep 29, 2011)

I did


----------



## Issac (Sep 29, 2011)

Veho said:
			
		

> What was that bit with the orange, in that tank game? Seems like you can select an object and let the console know it's a 3D obstacle (and not just a smudge on the table). A tank drove behind the orange, and a projectile bounced off of it.



Yeah, they had to "draw" a sphere around the orange, which is something really clever actually... 
However, What I want to see most, is an augmented reality board game. Like warhammer... or maybe even magic / pokemon trading card stuff..


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 29, 2011)

This is pretty nice.

I'm sure the 3DS would be able to perform a similar feat if the cameras weren't so crappy.


----------



## awssk8er (Sep 29, 2011)

Looks good, but it's not real footage sadly. 

AR never works perfectly. Also, it looks cool, and AR is fun, but isn't really important to me.


----------



## Rydian (Sep 30, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> inb4 Sony is copying NintendoNintendo: I have AR!
> Sony: My AR's bigger than yours!
> 
> QUOTE(Guild McCommunist @ Sep 29 2011, 08:38 AM) Only use I can see for this though is tabletop games. Even from basic card games to something a bit more complex like Warhammer 40k or Magic, it would actually be really neat. Especially Warhammer, if they released a whole set of AR cards for it and allowed you to generate your own terrain and stuff. I think it'd actually really change the game a bit, allowing you to basically play on any place with a table.


... Want.
(Not specifically for that game series...)


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 30, 2011)

I don't think cameras matter. If the vita cams are running at 120 fps, the quality would be the same as the 3DS, at VGA. What I believe, is the application itself (largely cuz the 3DS is a damn fucked rushed product?)


----------



## Blaze163 (Sep 30, 2011)

Hang on a minute, did it just say the 3DS can only use one AR card at a time? 'Cause I have photos on my SD card of Mario bitch-slapping Kirby in AR. It can use multiple cards at once. Or maybe I misread it...

AR is still in the early years, anyway. It'll be a LONG time before it's anything other than a mildly amusing gimmick. The dream must be one of those Star Trek Next Gen style holodecks but for now it's just something to amuse the kids. It's an 'oh, thats kinda neat. What next?' things you get on Christmas morning. These machines are built for gaming. So far pretty much nothing makes any real use of the AR facilities on the 3DS. Much like the other features, it's potential waiting to be unleashed. But I don't think it's the system's selling point. The Vita can copy it as much as it likes, I doubt it'll have any serious impact on sales.


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 30, 2011)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> Hang on a minute, did it just say the 3DS can only use one AR card at a time? 'Cause I have photos on my SD card of Mario bitch-slapping Kirby in AR. It can use multiple cards at once. Or maybe I misread it...
> 
> AR is still in the early years, anyway. It'll be a LONG time before it's anything other than a mildly amusing gimmick. The dream must be one of those Star Trek Next Gen style holodecks but for now it's just something to amuse the kids. It's an 'oh, thats kinda neat. What next?' things you get on Christmas morning. These machines are built for gaming. So far pretty much nothing makes any real use of the AR facilities on the 3DS. Much like the other features, it's potential waiting to be unleashed. But I don't think it's the system's selling point. The Vita can copy it as much as it likes, I doubt it'll have any serious impact on sales.


The 3DS AR can indeed run cards simultaneously. Star pics and even the upcoming kid icarus uses more than 1 card at the same time.

Pretty much agreed with the bottom part. It won't exactly affect sales.


----------



## ferofax (Sep 30, 2011)

Veho said:
			
		

> What was that bit with the orange, in that tank game? Seems like you can select an object and let the console know it's a 3D obstacle (and not just a smudge on the table). A tank drove behind the orange, and a projectile bounced off of it.


OMG, i had to look and see it for myself, and apparently the AR software of PSVita CAN identify 3D obstacles by sort of "masking" and color/edge detection? I mean, the blue square platform was scanned from various angles, probably so the PSVita can mark it as an obstacle. And the same with the orange, except it was masked with a spherical shape. It's not done pronto though, as obstacles had to be pre-scanned in order for the Vita to work with it, but it's still really nice. I expect the Vita is able to do this because of it's vastly superior camera (I mean, the framerate of the video is good, nice and fluid and not choppy).

So this AR really does what I was expecting to see, just didn't notice it before. pretty damn cool, i'd say. Perfect for tabletop gaming, now that the software can recognize objects from the video feed.

And the next part? It does exactly what i previously said. The table identified as a raised flat plane and the floor identified as a similar lowered flat plane. The man ran on top of the table and vaulted to the floor... Impossible to place those models properly without the software knowing that the table is raised.

Okay, i'm officially impressed now. I doubt the 3DS will be able to imitate that 3D masking/mapping thing, as the image quality is too noisy for it to be able to scan the camera feeds properly...


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 30, 2011)

ferofax said:
			
		

> Veho said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A bit of advice, don't get too hyped just by one vid. Once I was as hyped as you when I saw a particular phone (pretty long ago, forgot the model) but in the end it turned up to be a complete mess. It's okay to impress but just don't get TOO hyped.

It's a nice feature and it does impress, but I believe like the 3D WOW! factor, it will just go away after awhile.


----------



## TyRaNtM (Sep 30, 2011)

Vita has WAAR, but 3DS has Monster Hunter Tri G and 4. /thread


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 30, 2011)

TyRaNtM said:
			
		

> Vita has WAAR, but 3DS has Monster Hunter Tri G and 4. /thread


Er... The PSP franchise has the other freedoms, and if I'm not wrong they're downloadable from the PS Store. (my PSP broke down sadly so I'm not too sure)


----------



## Satangel (Sep 30, 2011)

Cool feature/gimmick. Something that's cool to show off, but not to play with for hours.


----------



## Veho (Sep 30, 2011)

ferofax said:
			
		

> OMG, i had to look and see it for myself, and apparently the AR software of PSVita CAN identify 3D obstacles by sort of "masking" and color/edge detection? I mean, the blue square platform was scanned from various angles, probably so the PSVita can mark it as an obstacle. And the same with the orange, except it was masked with a spherical shape. It's not done pronto though, as obstacles had to be pre-scanned in order for the Vita to work with it, but it's still really nice. I expect the Vita is able to do this because of it's vastly superior camera (I mean, the framerate of the video is good, nice and fluid and not choppy).
> I don't think it's that advanced, I think you have to draw a border around the object yourself. I imagine you have a few preset shapes (sphere, cylinder, box, etc.) that you place around the obstacles in view, to let the console know to include a 3D object in that spot. Edge detection helps but identifying and defining a section of the screen as an obstacle is still up to the player.
> 
> QUOTEThe table identified as a raised flat plane and the floor identified as a similar lowered flat plane. The man ran on top of the table and vaulted to the floor... Impossible to place those models properly without the software knowing that the table is raised.


It can tell that because there's a card on the table and another one on the floor. The size and shape of the glyphs tells the console that the cards are on different levels.  


Now it's all up to the devs, but I'm hoping for something like this: 














inafter "Sony is copying Nintendo": Invizimals did it first.


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 30, 2011)

gimmick.. oh well more feature is more feature, i want one anyway


----------



## mangaTom (Oct 1, 2011)

I too once was hyped with AR on the 3DS.After I play with it for an hour, I got bored. After that, even after seeing the Vita AR, I'm not that impressed anymore. I'd rather a full Vita game over AR.(Even for kill-the-time purposes)


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 1, 2011)

mangaTom said:
			
		

> I too once was hyped with AR on the 3DS.After I play with it for an hour, I got bored. After that, even after seeing the Vita AR, I'm not that impressed anymore. I'd rather a full Vita game over AR.(Even for kill-the-time purposes)



Well I'd say that the AR is a fluff feature (on both consoles) and isn't meant to fill the space of a full game. You pay for full games, you get AR free (for the 3DS at least, IDK if you need to buy separate cards or something for the Vita, but I assume they're packed in).


----------



## Gahars (Oct 1, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> mangaTom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Basically. The technology, or at least the idea behind it, is really cool. It's just a shame that it doesn't really work all that well... yet. Maybe in a few console generations, it will finally evolve into a feature that truly revolutionizes how we play games.


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 2, 2011)

that looks AWESOME!


----------



## Centrix (Oct 2, 2011)

Oh, For Cry-in out fucking loud, so now the Vita has Two touch Screens and now Augmented Reality, whats next 3D? what you want to bet its 3D! This is why I've turned my nose at Sony is it really that hard to be original and come up with their own shit!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 2, 2011)

Centrix said:
			
		

> Oh, For Cry-in out fucking loud, so now the Vita has Two touch Screens and now Augmented Reality, whats next 3D? what you want to bet its 3D! This is why I've turned my nose at Sony is it really that hard to be original and come up with their own shit!



Nintendo would never steal their ideas!

EDIT: And the PS3 totally didn't sport 3D capabilities long before the 3DS even came out. And don't say "BUT THE VIRTUAL BOY" because that thing was a piece of garbage.


----------



## machomuu (Oct 2, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Centrix said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure the Eyetoy did it before Invisimals.  Not completely sure, though.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 2, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure the Eyetoy did it before Invisimals.  Not completely sure, though.



Which is a Sony product anyway, and Invizimals was portable AR kinda like what the 3DS/Vita has.


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 2, 2011)

I knew you would reply on his comment.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







			
				Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> EDIT: And the PS3 totally didn't sport 3D capabilities long before the 3DS even came out. And don't say "BUT THE VIRTUAL BOY" because that thing was a piece of garbage.



Yes disregard the virtual boy even if is the first 3D gaming console. 

If I'm not mistaken, Nintendo been working with 3D for a while. 

If I remember correctly, the game cube could have been the 3D console.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 2, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Virtual Boy was a piece of shit. That's why I'm disregarding it. The Star Wars Christmas Special introduced Boba Fett but no one ever talks about that, mainly because the Star Wars Christmas Special is a piece of shit.

...And Sony have been using 3D for a while with the PS3. You can say "WE'RE WORKING ON IT!" but it doesn't matter until you actually do it.

I'm just getting sick of all this Sony shit flinging I see and how people think Nintendo is first on everything.


----------



## machomuu (Oct 2, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm getting tired of people saying X company stole Y from Z company, it's really f**king annoying.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 2, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> I'm getting tired of people saying X company stole Y from Z company, it's really f**king annoying.



There ya go.

As long as it works, who gives a shit. The Move is a blatant Wii knock off but it works, so why should I care? If it delivers an equal or better experience, why should it matter if it's simply "copying"?


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 2, 2011)

You know what I'm also getting tired of? When Nintendo comes up with something new it is 
a gimmick, but when another company does it, it's "hardcore".  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also not everyone think the virtual boy is a piece of () and people still talk about it. 


			
				Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Well I'd say that the AR is a fluff feature (on both consoles) and isn't meant to fill the space of a full game.


I'm almost starting to agree myself, but I want to see a well full fled game with AR.


----------



## Centrix (Oct 2, 2011)

I just wish Sony would stop already, there not giving us anything new and don't go bashing 3DS cause they did give us plenty new...all I'm trying to say is that now we have two 3DS handhelds on the market granted 3D isn't in the Vita yet but the way Sony keeps sneaking shit in there Vita I wouldn't be suprised...


----------



## ferofax (Oct 2, 2011)

Veho said:
			
		

> I don't think it's that advanced, I think you have to draw a border around the object yourself. I imagine you have a few preset shapes (sphere, cylinder, box, etc.) that you place around the obstacles in view, to let the console know to include a 3D object in that spot. Edge detection helps but identifying and defining a section of the screen as an obstacle is still up to the player.
> maybe so, but they still managed to pull it off quite well. I guess for the the AR games on the 3DS is nothing more than a semi-polished proof of concept, but if that's how the Vita does it, then it sounds feasible for the 3DS as well.
> 
> 
> ...


that pic looks nice... Stickman Strategies!


----------



## chris888222 (Oct 2, 2011)

Even though it's impossible, I really hope this so-called 'war' can stop and these two companies can join forces to trash the 'smartphones which are destroying the handheld society'.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Oct 2, 2011)

Centrix said:
			
		

> Oh, For Cry-in out fucking loud, so now the Vita has Two touch Screens and now Augmented Reality, whats next 3D? what you want to bet its 3D! This is why I've turned my nose at Sony is it really that hard to be original and come up with their own shit!


When the hell did the Vita get two touch screens?

Actually, when did the 3DS get two touch screens?

I can't believe you're actually implying that 3D would be brought to the Vita. Originality is nonexistent. Everyone borrows features. It's like blaming the DS for having touchscreens because PDA's did it first, or blaming the 3DS from stealing AR from the Eyetoy, which did in fact use it first.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 2, 2011)

Centrix said:
			
		

> I just wish Sony would stop already, there not giving us anything new and don't go bashing 3DS cause they did give us plenty new...all I'm trying to say is that now we have two 3DS handhelds on the market granted 3D isn't in the Vita yet but the way Sony keeps sneaking shit in there Vita I wouldn't be suprised...



I guess ignorance is a disease that can't be cured. I just presented a post that completely defeated your "SONY IS A COPYCAT ONE" and all you did was restate your first post.

Also, "sneaking shit in" is the hip new way to say "revealing new features"?

We already knew the Vita had AR anyway, they announced it a long time ago and demoed it.


----------



## Veho (Oct 2, 2011)

ferofax said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It does see it as "distant", but that means the card is more distant from the camera than the table is. That lets the system know the card is on a different level than the one on the table.


----------



## FireGrey (Oct 2, 2011)

This is just a little feature to pass 5-6 minutes...
Vita may have all these features, but it still has NO GAMES and i doubt it ever will..
I rather get the 3DS which is actually getting games.
All the Sony games i like, i only like on consoles.
Ratchet and Clank Vita wouldn't be reason enough to get it.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 2, 2011)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> Vita may have all these features, but it still has NO GAMES and i doubt it ever will..



Wow, way to much such trash trollbait.

The wonders of Wikipedia.


----------



## FireGrey (Oct 2, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> FireGrey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry i need to correct myself.
NO GAMES that I LIKE


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 2, 2011)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> Sorry i need to correct myself.
> NO GAMES that I LIKE



Well obviously because they don't have Mario or Zelda running around in them.

If you can't find a single game you enjoy out of that list then you really need to start looking into video games. They're pretty fun.

I can probably line up a good chunk of announced titles (like actually shown, demoed, etc, not just "Oh we're making it eventually") that I'd want at least.


----------



## FireGrey (Oct 2, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> FireGrey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To me, a handheld is not complete without pokemon.
The only ones that catch my interest for Vita is LBP and Ratchet and Clank if it comes out on it.
2 Games isn't reason enough to buy it.
I rather get a 3DS with pokemon, mario and zelda titles.
And a kickass R4 for homebrew


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 2, 2011)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> To me, a handheld is not complete without pokemon.
> The only ones that catch my interest for Vita is LBP and Ratchet and Clank if it comes out on it.
> 2 Games isn't reason enough to buy it.
> I rather get a 3DS with pokemon, mario and zelda titles.
> And a kickass R4 for homebrew



As much as I do find Pokemon to actually be the best handheld RPG (I can go on a whole rant why), I don't think it "completes" a system. Each system just needs a "time eater", something you can put a lot of hours into. Nintendo ones have Pokemon. The PSP had a few (my choice one was Dissidia 012).

Also, my point is proven.


----------



## FireGrey (Oct 2, 2011)

Not saying the Vita games are bad, just i don't like them.
I'm more into Nintendo games.
Although home consoles is one of their weaker spots.


----------



## Narayan (Oct 2, 2011)

why complain so much at a system you don't like but can ignore? just don't buy a vita. end of story. 
you said so yourself no vita games will interest you so i doubt you'll be buying it. 

Love ninty? stay with ninty. you're not forced to go to sony's vita.


----------



## prowler (Oct 2, 2011)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> To me, a handheld is not complete without pokemon.


To me, a handheld is not complete without a non-childish looking Square Enix game.


----------



## chris888222 (Oct 2, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> why complain so much at a system you don't like but can ignore? just don't buy a vita. end of story.
> you said so yourself no vita games will interest you so i doubt you'll be buying it.
> 
> Love ninty? stay with ninty. you're not forced to go to sony's vita.


This.

Both Nintendo/Sony aren't stuffing their consoles in your ass and then forcing out $170/250 from your wallet.


----------



## Veho (Oct 2, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> To me, a handheld is not complete without a non-childish looking Square Enix game.


Sooo... to you, no handheld is ever complete?


----------



## nugundam0079 (Oct 2, 2011)

ITT-Guild gets mad that no one wants to listen to his bullshit.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 2, 2011)

nugundam0079 said:
			
		

> ITT-Guild gets mad that no one wants to listen to his bullshit.



I get mad when no one listens to facts.


----------



## chris888222 (Oct 2, 2011)

Actually, Vita having AR is a longgggg ago story. They already announced this feature when they first announced the console.

As for the games, I guess it's up to personal preference. Example, I don't like Final Fantasy while it's going to be one of the top titles for the Vita. I won't exactly call someone a Nintendo Fanboy or whatever if he/she just doesn't like the games being offered by Sony. (Unless he/she exaggerates the truth/talks bad that is)


----------



## 2Game4Ever (Oct 2, 2011)

Flame war


----------



## prowler (Oct 2, 2011)

Veho said:
			
		

> prowler_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...













Then you have a 4 Heroes of Light/FFIX clone with AR shoved it.


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 2, 2011)

^
I know I said back on topic,but Kingdom Hearts 3D: Dream Drop Distance and this "4 Heroes of Light/FFIX clone with AR shoved it" seem to fit that
non-childish description. 



			
				Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> nugundam0079 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


While that valid, not all of what you say is facts,but in fact what you state is 50/50 opinions if not more.

Also can we get back on topic?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 2, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> While that valid, not all of what you say is facts,but in fact what you state is 50/50 opinions if not more.
> 
> Also can we get back on topic?



When I state a fact, you know it's a fact. When I state an opinion, it's obviously an opinion.

Also, pot, kettle, black, etc.

But yes, back on topic.


----------



## azure0wind (Oct 2, 2011)

looks cool, at least better than 3DS.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 2, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> Veho said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Heroes of Ruin - nSpace/Square Enix partnership





Bravely Default: Flying Fairy


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 2, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> 2 Games isn't reason enough to buy it.


I bought a PSP so i could play Patapon. That was it. lol


----------



## chris888222 (Oct 2, 2011)

BortzANATOR said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know, the main reason why I wanted a PSP was to play Monster Hunter. Sadly it got spoiled when my bro accidentally spilled water on it when I placed it on the table.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 2, 2011)

soulx said:
			
		

> Heroes of Ruin - nSpace/Square Enix partnership



HoR is actually relatively cartoony looking, especially compared to the concept art.

Never heard of the second game.


----------



## chris888222 (Oct 2, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> soulx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Flying Fairy was announced at Nintendo's Pre-TGS conference.

And yeah, HoR is relatively cartoon-like (but I don't really care, it looks fun)


----------



## Centrix (Oct 2, 2011)

chris888222 said:
			
		

> Even though it's impossible, I really hope this so-called 'war' can stop and these two companies can join forces to trash the 'smartphones which are destroying the handheld society'.



For Cry-in out loud ppl need to stop lumping the damn iPhone and iPod in with the Handheld gamming market there two completely different markets, that goes for ign as well since they do that way to much. Apple's iPhone and iPod use apps, Nintendo and Sony do not and even if they did they are apps directed towards the gamming market, hence 4 swords and the video service they released recently.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 2, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> soulx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dunno, it has a semi-realistic graphical style. See the below picture.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 2, 2011)

Centrix said:
			
		

> For Cry-in out loud ppl need to stop lumping the damn iPhone and iPod in with the Handheld gamming market there two completely different markets, that goes for ign as well since they do that way to much. Apple's iPhone and iPod use apps, Nintendo and Sony do not and even if they did they are apps directed towards the gamming market, hence 4 swords and the video service they released recently.




Chrono Trigger was made for the iPhone and is sold as an "App". It was also sold for the DS and was sold as a "Game". Big difference, obviously.

I'd be lying if I said all of iPhone gaming was shit. Some of it is actually rather fun, it just gets a bad rep for the amount of trash is on there. Sounds like another handheld or a certain console which have good games but are often called "trash" for the amount of shovelware they have.

The good iPhone games are often simple, pick up and play titles but are altogether enjoyable and fun.

EDIT: The only issue with iPhone gaming is that you have to buy an iPhone. And then as the games progress in terms of power you constantly have to buy a new iPhone. That's why I just stick to the less intensive games on my iPod Touch.


----------



## Maedhros (Oct 3, 2011)

soulx said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ruin looks more interesting with the same concept.


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 4, 2011)

Centrix said:
			
		

> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



look, wether you want to admit it or not, the iPhone is becoming a solid competitor with handhelds. 
one source
Penny Arcade
There are more, i just cant be assed to list them all. On top of that there are alot of hardcore games being ported to the iPhone and Android platforms (Chrono Trigger, FF1,2,3, and Tactics, and more to come) as well as the 99 cent games that im sure you know 20 people that have played Angry Birds and im sure you have too.

BACK ON TOPIC
I was thinking about AR and stuff and i think its really really cool. But i dont think its the kind of thing that should be on a gaming handheld. Rather it think it would be more useful as  Mobile Phone kinda thing. Along with QR codes and instant ads/discounts for a store you walk by, would be a great future marketing technique.


----------

